# The benefit of air suspension



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Duncan has now fitted the air-rides on the bus, and wow what a difference. Before we had to continually adjust the steering wheel which made long runs tiring and irksome. Now it just sails forward with no adjustment. I was even able to release the steering wheel on a straight road and it never wavered.

I hope that helps somebody!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thats Duncan of starspangledspanner. Glad he practised on yours matey, he is on mine now. 

Do you know if he has a listing in the companies listings here on MHF?




stew


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I had air rides fitted. Not sure I have noticed much except crosswind and passing lorries is easier and when I had a blow out it carried on steering straight without prob although it was a rear tyre. On balance I suspect benefits are more noticable on a large van than my small one.


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Artona,
he chose the hottest day of the year so far to lie under my bus with an angle grinder, muttering about non standard changes to chassis. Then seemed to think that it would be nice to sit outside the bar at The Ranch with a nice cold glass of lager in his hand! lack of commitment I call it :roll: 

Seriously though, brill job and well worth it for my bus, which weighs in at 8 tonnes, although I suspect that smaller euro vans won't see much change as the handling is already heaps better than the american stuff.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Julian,
I'm glad that you are happy with the result, I will be doing the same to ours when time permits. The lager was worth the wait,I did however get roped into cooking on the barbie for a kid's party!
Dunc.


----------

